# 3d TV LED VS Plasma + Active VS Passive



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a great suggestion from TBird re: Pioneer receiver last time so I got one and thought I would seek more great ones here. What do you guys think about 3D TVs currently? any preference from experience? I know waiting for technology is better and better ones will come later without glasses and stuff but how about current technology? for instance, Active shutter from Samsung or Passive from LG?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Holiday!

I'm glad you are enjoying your receiver and that I was able to help. I don't know much about the 3D but from a few people I know that have had LG. Their experience is that their durability was not great and it was not worth fixing sometimes due to the cost of parts. Talking to various people about TV's in general most people suggest the 3 S's. Sony, Sharp and Samsung. Although I have heard that Panasonic does have great Plasma TV's. 

Not sure how much help that was. LOL 

Lastly, not to derail the thread but anyone adding comments can you please advise on their durability. I will also be looking for a new TV in probably the near future.

Thanks
Wil


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Wil, so far the pioneer receiver works great! and price was good too compared to onkyo or HK. I got some old sony speakers and new cerwin Vega sub and the whole house is boomin  

I heard that too about LG but I was not so sure never own any LG before.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Wil, I got a Samsung active 3d plasma PN51D550, so far it works well. The brightness is actually quite good, in the store they probably didn't adjust the cell light and brightness so to me its pretty bright. it will still be dimmer than LED but for the price can't complain. I just got em from futureshop online boxing day sale and picked it up last week. haven't try the 3d yet so i am keeping an eye for some blu ray or ps3 and glasses.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey holidays!

I'm glad you got one! I got a Samsung also. Jan 2nd. LOL I got a 51" Samsung 6500 plasma. I love it!! It came with 2 pairs of 3D glasses and 1 - 4 Shrek movies in 3D. I've been collecting bay points forever and apparently I had enough for $160 off. So that was cool.

As for a blu ray player, go with a PS3. The best player on the market and at $250 now, really a great price. The wireless updating is a great feature. If you collect Shopper's Optimum points, that's a great way to get it almost free. When you get the maximum points, wait till they have the bonus bumping it up to $200 or more.

Let me know how it goes. Keep me posted on the glasses search. I need a few more pairs. 

Later
Wil


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ah you chose smart tv eh? I like it  the Bay rocks! my favourite store


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya....it was on sale and then another $160 in gift cards. It was hard not to take it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I read PS4 is coming out the end of this year so the price of PS3 should be coming down...I hope


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! Looks like I found the right thread. I have two recievers. One is a really old Technics I use on my PC and the other is a Denon I use on my home theater. I've had them for ages but I realized I never listen to the radio on them. So this Christmas, when I decided I wanted some music in the living room, I went out and bought a NAD integrated amplifier. I attached an old DVD player I had sitting in the closet and a couple of Paradigm Moniter 3 speakers that were left over from when I set up the home theater. Man, does it ever sound sweet!

I also bought a Samsung Smart TV (LED) but the picture was horrible so I took it back to Futureshop. Now that the boxing day sales are over all the inventory is gone and all the prices are up. I guess I missed out on that one...

Lee


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> Wow! Looks like I found the right thread. I have two recievers. One is a really old Technics I use on my PC and the other is a Denon I use on my home theater. I've had them for ages but I realized I never listen to the radio on them. So this Christmas, when I decided I wanted some music in the living room, I went out and bought a NAD integrated amplifier. I attached an old DVD player I had sitting in the closet and a couple of Paradigm Moniter 3 speakers that were left over from when I set up the home theater. Man, does it ever sound sweet!
> 
> I also bought a Samsung Smart TV (LED) but the picture was horrible so I took it back to Futureshop. Now that the boxing day sales are over all the inventory is gone and all the prices are up. I guess I missed out on that one...
> 
> Lee


Nice set up Lee. I love my Paradigm speakers. I have the monitor 3 as well. I want to get the Dipole and a receiver that does 7.1. So what are you running for your home theater?

So what was so horrible about the picture?? I love the picture on mine.

With Superbowl coming up, there will be some more sales on TV's.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Tbird said:


> With Superbowl coming up, there will be some more sales on TV's.


I'm counting on this too - I'd like one of the LG LED Smart TV's for my basement (currently in the throes of being completed), but I'm patiently waiting for the sales.

I took the opportunity to snag some electronics deals in the Boxing Week sales too - including a new amp, speakers, and a PS3 for media streaming/Bluray capability (they were down to $199 at many places during the Boxing Week sales).


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I was going to pick up some speakers too from Bestbuy during boxing day, they had 5 speakers (surround less sub) for $199 from $599 (400$ off) Precision acoustic. I never heard of that brand and it is exclusive to besbuy. If the sale were on boston acoustic or harman kardon or paradigm or cerwin vega I would've buy them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> I'm counting on this too - I'd like one of the LG LED Smart TV's for my basement (currently in the throes of being completed), but I'm patiently waiting for the sales.
> 
> I took the opportunity to snag some electronics deals in the Boxing Week sales too - including a new amp, speakers, and a PS3 for media streaming/Bluray capability (they were down to $199 at many places during the Boxing Week sales).


I think LG perhaps Toshiba too, those are the only two that made passive 3d TV. I almost went with the package that costco has, 55" LG LED 3d + blu ray + glasses but I went with samsung plasma active 3d instead. The glasses is definately much more comfortable to wear but the picture quality I thought was better in the samsung LED.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey holidays,

If you can manage get some paradigms. Great speaker. Check out Kromer radio downtown, they carry them and usually have some sales. Also a very knowlegeable staff!!

Wil


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hey Lee, did you just connect digital box to the LED TV? the screen is so bright and crisp you have to use High Def box. what was the refresh rate? which model of samsung tv? If you use DVD and hdmi the pic should be okay no? I don't maybe your standard is high but mine is pretty low... I use regular digital box, AV to the plasma and picture is okay to me. DVD + hdmi is good though 1920x1080i 60 hz.



Lee_D said:


> I also bought a Samsung Smart TV (LED) but the picture was horrible so I took it back to Futureshop. Now that the boxing day sales are over all the inventory is gone and all the prices are up. I guess I missed out on that one...
> 
> Lee





Tbird said:


> Nice set up Lee. I love my Paradigm speakers. I have the monitor 3 as well. I want to get the Dipole and a receiver that does 7.1. So what are you running for your home theater?
> 
> So what was so horrible about the picture?? I love the picture on mine.
> 
> With Superbowl coming up, there will be some more sales on TV's.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

On my home theater I have a 42 inch Panasonic Plasma. Awesome TV. It's about six years old so it will only do 720P. It has the HD Set top Box from Cogeco and I do get all the HD channels. I will likely get another Panasonic Plasma after the issue's with the Samsung.

The thing with the Samsung was rather odd. My nephew bought the exact same tv six months ago and absolutely loves it (The D6000). The one I got had issues with perspective. If you stood up, all the colours would change. As you walked through the room, the peoples faces would go from red to white. If you stood in front of the TV the colours would be so vivid there is no way they could be real. If you took two steps to the side they were so pale there was no way they could be real. I tried all the colour settings but it made no difference. Samsung is known for using different panels in the same model of TV. I think I just lost the Panel Lottery. Thankfully Futureshop has thier no hassle return policy. I was really worried I got stuck with a lemon.

Lee


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

interesting I have to do that test now everytime I look at other TVs


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

So I finally got tired of wandering around futureshop and I bought a 42 inch Panasonic Plasma. The TC-P42S30. I had to buy it at Futureshop because I was using gift certificates and I bought it now because Futureshop appears to be getting away from selling Panasonics.

Although I wasn't to impressed when i set it up it is really growing on me. The first hockey game I watched was washed out and the ice looked yellow. After several more games and some tweeking of the colours, they look really quite good. Much better than that Samsung and $300 cheaper. With the NAD reciever for sound, It's quite an impressive little set up.

Lee


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

panasonic can't be cheaper than samsung if you compare plasma to plasma. panasonic has good pic quality but samsung is usually cheaper? I would have bought panasonic too if it was cheaper. During the boxing day sale for the same price and feature, panasonic screen is usually smaller. I am not sure about reliability or repair cost I replace these tv before they overdue.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want cheap, then buy cheap. After buying the Samsung LED, I wasn't going to trust another Samsung. I bought Panasonic because choice is limited at Futureshop and I love my first Panasonic.

Lee


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Sony store in square one is closing down not much things left if anyone is lookin. no ps3 either


----------

